# IVF couple for Daily Mail's Femail - FEE PAID



## India S

Hello everyone, 

We are looking to speak to a couple whose wife is currently undergoing IVF - or about to - for an honest feature about the trials and tribulations of the treatment. The couple will have been trying to have a baby for a while and will have had at least one unsuccessful experience with IVF previously. We can pay a very good fee on publication of the piece. It will involve an interview and pictures and we hope will be insightful and educational for other women who find themselves in a similar situation. 

Please get in touch asap if you would like to know any more with a bit of detail about your situation. My email address is [email protected] 

Thanks, 
India Sturgis


----------

